# Moving from UK to Mexico



## MikeCM17 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi all,

New here to the forum so good to meet you all.. virtually at least. I have a question around practicalities of moving from the UK to Mexico - I'm early 30s and have a pretty decent job in policy in London, my girlfriend is Mexican and lives in Pachuca. I'm contemplating how best to move to Mexico and make a reasonable living so we can live in the same place - we've been apart for a while now because of Covid - how difficult will it be for me to get a decent job in Mexico City? I assume CDMX will be the obvious choice for where to live, at least in the beginning. I'm a bilingual Spanish speaker having grown up in Spain for many years, so the language isn't an issue.

Grateful for any advice.... gracias de antemano.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

MikeCM17 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here to the forum so good to meet you all.. virtually at least. I have a question around practicalities of moving from the UK to Mexico - I'm early 30s and have a pretty decent job in policy in London, my girlfriend is Mexican and lives in Pachuca. I'm contemplating how best to move to Mexico and make a reasonable living so we can live in the same place - we've been apart for a while now because of Covid - how difficult will it be for me to get a decent job in Mexico City? I assume CDMX will be the obvious choice for where to live, at least in the beginning. I'm a bilingual Spanish speaker having grown up in Spain for many years, so the language isn't an issue.
> 
> Grateful for any advice.... gracias de antemano.


Putting aside the legal logistics (info for which there is a ton already posted) - I've no idea what a "job in policy" means. 
If I were to be looking for a job in Mexico City I would search this site to get an idea of availability and what sort of compensation to expect. (Although you never now, you might run into a fellow Brit who just "sets you up").
Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de trabajo | Buscar empleo en Indeed México

Of course - you could marry the girl...


----------



## MikeCM17 (Mar 15, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> Putting aside the legal logistics (info for which there is a ton already posted) - I've no idea what a "job in policy" means.
> If I were to be looking for a job in Mexico City I would search this site to get an idea of availability and what sort of compensation to expect. (Although you never now, you might run into a fellow Brit who just "sets you up").
> Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de trabajo | Buscar empleo en Indeed México
> 
> Of course - you could marry the girl...


Thanks... in terms of legal logistics I'm hoping things would be alright as I would need whatever company to sponsor a work visa anyway. My girlfriend is also a lawyer, so that should help.

I lead policy assessments on national security for a company.. so lots of working with Government and parliament. My background is in intelligence and security in government. I'm not sure I know of any Brits who will just 'set me up' but that would be nice!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

MikeCM17 said:


> Thanks... in terms of legal logistics I'm hoping things would be alright as I would need whatever company to sponsor a work visa anyway. My girlfriend is also a lawyer, so that should help.
> 
> I lead policy assessments on national security for a company.. so lots of working with Government and parliament. My background is in intelligence and security in government. I'm not sure I know of any Brits who will just 'set me up' but that would be nice!


In the spirit of planting seeds - and (hopefully) without being too obvious - I'll share with you that in the not too distant past I was in a situation (in Mexico City) with a couple who were obviously not Mexican and yet had Mexican diplomatic plates on their car. That was the impetus to strike up a conversation. Turns out the wife was a lawyer assigned with her embassy (as a contractor) whose job it was to 'help' Mexico reform its judicial system to be more in line with how others would have it. The husband - he said his job was in 'embassy maintenance'


----------



## MikeCM17 (Mar 15, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> In the spirit of planting seeds - and (hopefully) without being too obvious - I'll share with you that in the not too distant past I was in a situation (in Mexico City) with a couple who were obviously not Mexican and yet had Mexican diplomatic plates on their car. That was the impetus to strike up a conversation. Turns out the wife was a lawyer assigned with her embassy (as a contractor) whose job it was to 'help' Mexico reform its judicial system to be more in line with how others would have it. The husband - he said his job was in 'embassy maintenance'


Yes indeed.. there are quite a few people in 'embassy maintenance' in Latin America with dip plates!  Sadly, that is very much in the past and I need to find a 'proper' job!


----------

